# Does being self-employed in Spain make financial sense?



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

I was self-employed in Spain for about 3 years. Was able to live comfortably and things but felt like I was paying a lot of tax and social security.

I then took a temporary job in the UK for a few months and I'm now self-employed here in the UK. It feels like the tax is just so much more manageable and fairer here.

I really want to move back to Spain and am seriously considering it, but I feel like it is sort of insane to just be frittering away 300 a month on social security before I even earn anything.

The income tax seems really high too - I earned about 40,000 one year and paid about 10,000 in tax - I think I only would have paid 5000 in the UK (could be wrong though).

Then again the UK is more expensive and has council tax and things like that.

Would appreciate hearing people's thoughts on this.


----------



## oceanwave995 (May 20, 2021)

I guess it depends what you do for a living. Are you semi-retired or semi-employed?


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

Neither really, fully self-employed at the moment.


----------



## oceanwave995 (May 20, 2021)

membawa said:


> Neither really, fully self-employed at the moment.


I guess it would largely depend on your age, your profession, your family / home life situation, as it would very much depend on what your personal circumstances presently are and what your long term goals are.


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you  I'm single with no family so will investigate based on that.


----------



## oceanwave995 (May 20, 2021)

I don't know. If you're single, you have many different options available. I would say your situation is largely exclusive to you unless if you want to live with others, then you have to be considerate of others.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

If you are a UK national you will now need a Visa for being eligible to work. Not sure how that works for automino but imagine you have to prove it will generate a certain income etc. You can no longer just turn up in Spain and register as autonomo as used to be the case.


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

I am a UK national but I am eligible to work in Spain.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

membawa said:


> I am a UK national but I am eligible to work in Spain.


So, are you still in Spain & therefore protected under the WA? 

If you're not here, but have been gone for more than 6 months, you've lost your right to residency I'm afraid. 

Unless you're the spouse of an EU citizen returning with you - then you could register as such upon your return.


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

I've been away but for less than 6 months so I can go back if I am quick. I am wondering, how do they know how long you've been gone for? Especially if you travel to/from Spain by train or car, for example.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

membawa said:


> I've been away but for less than 6 months so I can go back if I am quick. I am wondering, how do they know how long you've been gone for? Especially if you travel to/from Spain by train or car, for example.


They can look at your Social Securtity contributions, tax records, bank activity etc. 
In any case, if they have doubts about you, it is not the authorities who have to prove that you were away for too long, it is you who has the burden of proof to demonstrate that you weren't.


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

Thanks! I'd always wondered about that. Sounds like they are having a real crackdown!


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

membawa said:


> I was self-employed in Spain for about 3 years.


Sorry for the late reply.
Ive condensed your post.
So why if you were here working for three years did you not bother to become resident?
You would now have over three years and would only need another two to become permanent. 

Im also confused as how the Spanish tax people would be happy to take your money without residency (I'm not having a go at you, but them on this) ?


----------



## membawa (Dec 16, 2019)

I did become resident, not sure what gave you the impression I hadn't bothered to. I had about three years of residency when I left, which was about 5 months ago, so I suppose I better be quick if I want to go back.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

membawa said:


> I did become resident, not sure what gave you the impression I hadn't bothered to. I had about three years of residency when I left, which was about 5 months ago, so I suppose I better be quick if I want to go back.


If you had mentioned that in your opening post, there would have been a better response from most of us. 
Anyway if you want to come back I would get a move on, the longer you leave it the harder (and the authorities might ask questions).

You are the only one who can decide in the end.

But for me if young and single it would all come down to earnings - outgoings (and the kind of life you want to live), was it better here than somewhere else?
If I was you and had 3 years of residence I would be back to continue that even if I only just make a profit just to get the permanent on my TIE. 

Other thing as you are young, have you looked into the old age benefits of the UK against Spain?
As an old fart (58) its never too early to start preparing, this will also decide where you end up (you could also work in both countries of course) which is something i had planned to do by contracting for the Uk and Spanish arms of the firm I worked for.


----------

